# honda hrx 217 won't start



## GulfCoastRick (May 6, 2011)

jayp said:


> Just had my Honda hrx 217 tuned up 2 weeks ago and cut the lawn last weekend with no issues. Typically it takes one pull to start. Now it won't start at all. The gas tank is full and the plug is new. Any ideas?


If you had it tuned up just two weeks ago, I would definately call the dealer you had the service done and little doubt, they would make the proper adjustments at no charge.
In the mean time, pull the plug wire and hold the wire withing a 1/4 inch of the plug to check for spark. If it has spark then is a carb adjustment problem and I would resort to having them resolve your issue.

I have a Honda mower as well and the best lawnmower I have ever owned.
I come back to Ohio from my winters stay in Florida and it always starts on the very first pull.


----------

